# Cups



## Paul (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour ,

Je ne sais pas si vous le saviez mais il y a un serveur d'impression complet sous OSX : CUPS.
Pour l'utiliser il suffit d'activer le partage web personnel et d'aller à http://localhost:631/.

Mon problème : je n'arrive pas à aller à l'administration.
Quels mot de passes / username faut il mettre ???

merci d'avance.


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Mars 2006)

Tu dois etre en session admin.
et donc tu tapes ton user admin (ton login macosX) et ton mot de passe associé.

++


----------



## Paul (24 Mars 2006)

c'est là le problème...
je rentre les infos habituelles et ça me rejette...J'ai fait faire la manip à une autre personne aussi incapable de se loguer...

Suis-je le seul chez qui ça ne marche pas ?

Ou peut etre que je ne met pas le bon username...


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2006)

Chez moi, ça marche.

Note que ta première remarque pourrait prêter à confusion : Cups n'est pas un outil _en plus_. En fait, le système d'impression de Mac OS X *EST* Cups. Donc ce que tu verras dans ce site local n'est autre que ce que tu vois dans les outils de gestion d'impression de Mac OS X. Présenté différemment, certes.


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Mars 2006)

tu dois mettre ton login tel qu'il a été donné à la toute première installation. celui qui se trouve sur le prompt de terminal par ex (si tu n'as pas modifié son apparence bien sur!)

logiquement pas de majuscules, pas de ponctuation.

et donc ca ne pose aucun pb pour moi (os X.4.5)


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2006)

Salut, j'en rajoute une couche allant dans le sens de Paul.
Avant Tiger, j n'ai réussi à utiliser le moed admin de Cups qu'en modifant un des fichiers de config car il y avait un problème de hash (encrypage du mot de passe si j'ai bien compris).
Depuis Tiger, cela a l'air ok.


----------



## Paul (25 Mars 2006)

oui, je suis sous Panther...c'est peut etre ça...:rose:


----------



## utc (12 Avril 2006)

Paul a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si vous le saviez mais il y a un serveur d'impression complet sous OSX : CUPS.
> Pour l'utiliser il suffit d'activer le partage web personnel et d'aller à http://localhost:631/.
> ...


J'ai le même problème et à lire sur internet nous ne sommes pas les seuls.
Les infos données ne sont donc pas utiles pour le moment.


----------



## da capo (12 Avril 2006)

Une solution (en anglais...)

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050820204528452

Je ne garantis pas l'efficacité (toutes les machines utilisent Tiger ici)


----------



## utc (13 Avril 2006)

Interressant mais si tu pouvais nous en dire plus en français, ce serait super, super ! 
Par exemple le terminal, je ne sais que recopier *bêtement* les infos (dangereux ! )



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Une solution (en anglais...)
> 
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050820204528452
> 
> Je ne garantis pas l'efficacité (toutes les machines utilisent Tiger ici)


----------



## utc (18 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Une solution (en anglais...)
> 
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050820204528452
> 
> Je ne garantis pas l'efficacité (toutes les machines utilisent Tiger ici)



D'après ce que j'ai compris, le problème viendrait du mot de passe crypté, ce qui donne "*********" alors qu'il faudrait un mot de passe non crypté.

Me gourge-je ?


----------

